# Overconfidence vs Insecurity



## StarlightAshley (Nov 23, 2018)

Which theoretical person do you find more likable/dislikeable? 

A) Person A is incompetent in most areas but is always completely self assured and exuding confidence, giving off the impression as if they know what they're doing/talking about, even though they don't.

B) The other person is actually fairly competent at most things but they have absolutely zero confidence and act nervous and unsure constantly about -everything- they say and do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Nov 23, 2018)

Person A seems fun until there’s any conflict  which will just lead to hella frustration, in which case I might end up being annoyed by them

Person B is fine as long as most of our interactions don’t boil down to them feeling sorry for themselves, and legit selling themselves short for brownie points, I tolerate that less in other dudes 


Though off some real shit I think people tend to be as cocky as they are anxious at times so yeah there are nuances




(Also this is high key a KCC thread)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Owl (Nov 23, 2018)

I choose person B

Person A and I will constantly clash. I'd think they're the most idiotic person in the world because of their incompetence, and us being both domineering and confident would make matters worse.

Person B on the other hand will be the perfect idiot to manipulate


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 23, 2018)

I dislike both


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 23, 2018)

I can deal with either in small doses. But both are annoying as shit. I'll neither enable your delusions nor join your pity party.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 23, 2018)

people who are massively overconfident with little to no reason to be are the people i hate the most

then again my insecurity fucks me over time and time again

neither are good


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2018)

I definitely hate A more but B can be hella annoying too (but also can be me occasionally so at least I can relate)
but A is way more frustrating to deal with


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2018)

Depends on the situation.


----------



## nobody (Nov 23, 2018)

So all people are shit is the impression I'm getting here.


----------



## Owl (Nov 23, 2018)

cobe42 said:


> So all people are shit is the impression I'm getting here.



Yes and no


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 23, 2018)

both are extreme so neither


----------



## Natty (Nov 23, 2018)

Yea both are fairly shitty. B would be more bearable cause I hate people who think they know everything.

In most real life cases it's a combo. For instance, I can exude confidence but I'm an insecure wreck deep down.


----------



## Krory (Nov 23, 2018)

Murder both.

Problem solved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2018)

person B for sure is turbo obnoxious 
i can just laugh at person A’s shenanigans but person B being like BLUH BLUH IM USELESS is hyaku pasentu the worst thing a person can do or say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2018)

unless ur krory
then it’s somehow endearing


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 23, 2018)

reminds me of two alley posters


----------



## nobody (Nov 23, 2018)

what if your too self centered to focus on other people's self-esteem issues?


----------



## Santí (Nov 23, 2018)

Person A if they're charismatic enough to actually pull it off no matter what.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2018)

Person a sounds like someone who can at least improve or you can work with them. While B sounds like they will break down at any criticism.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2018)

na said:


> pasentu


PAASENTO*


----------



## Kiseki (Nov 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> Person a sounds like someone who can at least improve or you can work with them. While B sounds like they will break down at any criticism.


Don't give up on someone who has already given up on themselves. I used to be person B and supportive people in the environment can do loads. I know it did for me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2018)

Kiseki said:


> Don't give up on someone who has already given up on themselves. I used to be person B and supportive people in the environment can do loads. I know it did for me.



 I would not know how to work with Person B to help their confidence. Like do I keep feeding them confidence/moral and hope it sticks and no one immediately comes along to shatter it? Or do go the tough love route and hope that when they genuinely do something that is improvement they take that to heart? Hoping that the tough love does not crush them either. 

Of course when I mean tough love it will not be just completely hard on that person.


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2018)

stuff along the lines of "stop being silly. U are good, so shut up with that nonsense" helps

but it really depends from person to person


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> stuff along the lines of "stop being silly. U are good, so shut up with that nonsense" helps
> 
> but it really depends from person to person



So like, a more lighthearted mix of the 2 I suggested?


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2018)

Superman said:


> So like, a more lighthearted mix of the 2 I suggested?



yeah generally
if they still insist that you're wrong you go more indepth and list reasons why they're awesome, stuff they can't argue with


----------



## colours (Nov 23, 2018)

I want to clobber both person A and B


----------



## Yamato (Nov 23, 2018)

Out of those two, B.


----------



## Magic (Nov 23, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Which theoretical person do you find more likable/dislikeable?
> 
> A) Person A is incompetent in most areas but is always completely self assured and exuding confidence, giving off the impression as if they know what they're doing/talking about, even though they don't.
> 
> B) The other person is actually fairly competent at most things but they have absolutely zero confidence and act nervous and unsure constantly about -everything- they say and do.



This is a paradox, if person b has no confidence and self doubts everything they do how are they fairly competent at the same time?


----------



## Virus (Nov 23, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Which theoretical person do you find more likable/dislikeable?
> 
> A) Person A is incompetent in most areas but is always completely self assured and exuding confidence, giving off the impression as if they know what they're doing/talking about, even though they don't.
> 
> B) The other person is actually fairly competent at most things but they have absolutely zero confidence and act nervous and unsure constantly about -everything- they say and do.



B.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This is a paradox, if person b has no confidence and self doubts everything they do how are they fairly competent at the same time?


I think you're confusing confidence and competence mabye? 
They're competent, as in they're good at things.
but they're not confident, so they don't believe or act as though they're good at things.
In other words they're capable, but don't believe in their self at all.


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2018)

They both seem pretty normal


----------



## Magic (Nov 23, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> I think you're confusing confidence and competence mabye?
> They're competent, as in they're good at things.
> but they're not confident, so they don't believe or act as though they're good at things.
> In other words they're capable, but don't believe in their self at all.


Sorry, English is not my first language.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Sorry, English is not my first language.


Oh I see well you write it very well I couldn't tell!


----------



## Magic (Nov 23, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Oh I see well you write it very well I couldn't tell!


I'm kidding post a drawing in the sketch thread.


----------



## Sassy (Nov 23, 2018)

Depends I guess. On the situation and how far each in personalities they are and to what degree they carry themselves as such.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> stuff along the lines of "stop being silly. U are good, so shut up with that nonsense" helps
> 
> but it really depends from person to person


but first agree with them and flame them to make sure they aren't fishing for compliments


----------



## Sequester (Nov 23, 2018)

I can see both of them being annoying asf. But person A would probably be the person in the group that is the joke.

Woe-is-me debbie downers irk me irl.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 24, 2018)

Overconfidence is annoying, because that person has the wrong perspective on themselves. 

Insecurity is the other face of the same coin, except they're easier to use.



Btw, I'm writing this from the pov of a dude who's trying to pick up a 5, who thinks she's an 8, vs picking up a 6 who thinks she's a 3.


----------



## Sequester (Nov 24, 2018)

Smoke said:


> Overconfidence is annoying, because that person has the wrong perspective on themselves.
> 
> Insecurity is the other face of the same coin, except they're easier to use.
> 
> ...



I could see how that would skew the perspective. 

I know someone who has an inflated sense of worth and ability. Compulsive liar and a bad one at that. I never laughed so hard at someone as I do him.

Alternatively I know someone who is the perpetual victim, feels worthless and stuff... After a certain point it gets draining trying to lift their mood and self worth, you start suspecting that they behave that way to elicit praise from you.


----------



## MO (Nov 24, 2018)

I can deal with  person who is like B. A person like A can be pretty annoying.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2018)

Type B is more tolerable in the long run, but both have their flaws and could become bothersome to look at for too long since it's very extreme examples of Type A and Type B personalities.


----------



## Crispinianus (Nov 28, 2018)

A is definitely more tolerable for a shallow relationship of any kind

i'd rather pick B for living/working with though


----------



## Phenomenon (Nov 29, 2018)

Person A will annoy me to no end while person B just needs a little boost in confidence but generally are nicer people.


----------

